# Bird Netting



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Where can i purchase some netting for my tomato's. Is it very expense? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

diamondback7 said:


> Where can i purchase some netting for my tomato's. Is it very expense? Thanks in advance.


Lowes


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BIRD NET*

TRACTOR SUPPLY has what they call DEER NETTING about 1/2 in and mentions birds too.Works great for me.7 ftX 110 ft about 20 bucks CVA34


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

This is where I bought mine. It is 14' x 225' for $61.

http://www.amigoni.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=101&Category_Code=BN

I don't need that much, but when it wears out I still have extra.

Tate


----------



## YakAg (May 11, 2005)

I just installed my bird netting to protect my Blueberries. haven't gotten to the tomatoes, yet. I purchased 14x45 bird netting from home depot along with 1x2x8' wood strips to staple the netting to. this allows me to roll it up and keep it straight. also it makes it easy to attach to the fence. put two small holes in the wood and temp screw the 1x2 to the fence and then roll the net over the plants. now I get the 2 cups of blueberries every other day instead of the birds.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Google Bird X netting.
It comes in different sizes It took me awhile to find the right store, but I just purchased some 28 foot by 28 foot.


----------

